# Need recommendation for HD Antenna



## Rickt1962 (Jul 17, 2012)

I have a Directv Slimline5 dish with SWM and just ordered a AM21. Was looking at the Terk TV44 clamp on but read alot of bad reviews. Anybody have a suggestion for a Outdoor HD Antenna for a dish ?


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

You probably should post your results from some site like tvfool.com or rabbitears.info.
That will show what kinds of signals are available at your location, and where they all come from.
I wouldn't expect a small antenna that mounts on the dish or it's brackets to work very well in many circumstances, though. A "regular" antenna is usually the best. It's size will be dictated by the receive location.


----------



## Rickt1962 (Jul 17, 2012)

Wasnt sure if anyone has any luck with a Strap on Antenna for OTA


----------

